# Are there quiet males?



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well here is that ever so common question 

Male or female tiel??
I was going to go with female but i realy dont wana worry/bother with the egg problems... and personaly i realy love the colors of the normel grey males. The only problem with a male is the noise lvl. My family wouldnt be very happy if i had a tiel that was screaming all day long. So my question is are some males quite like a female?? I did a search on the fourms and came up with some info but nothing realy that would confirm it. So does anyone have a male tiel that is quite like a female?

Edit: I have never personaly heard a male tiel before so on a scale 1-10 how loud are they? (1 being no noise and 10 being extremely loude)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Males can be quiet but most of them will sing songs that are pleasant to listen to. But they aren't always noisy and there will be a lot of quiet times with a male. Screaming all day long isn't normal - there's some sort of problem when that happens, and females can do it too.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

As always, there's the exception to the rule. I think there are some members on here who have quiet males. The only male I have ever owned was not quiet by any means.He let my mom know that I was home from school every day BEFORE I even made it to the driveway!!!!! I want a male tiel but because they generally are loud and I have neighbors, I have a female. That's changing once I find a place of my own without neighbors and a landlord who will not let me have another bird


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It really depends on the cockatiel. I know people with quiet males who dont really sing or anything, my male doesnt scream but he does sing alot during the day.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It always depends on the tiel. Mine is LOUD. When he was the only bird living with my friend, she said he was really quiet. Grey competes with the parakeets who never stop chirping so he sings, screams, whistles, clucks, and chirps constantly. Sometimes I can hear from the yard inside.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

My male is pretty quiet. 

He sings and whistles for a few minutes at a time a couple times a day, but that is fairly quiet and quite pleasant. 

So far, he is not a screamer at all.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

My males have certain times of the day when they are noisy. Right now my 6 month old tiel Riki is finding his voice  But i enjoy their noise. It can be very comical.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok so what would u rate the noise on a chart of 1-10 and if you pick a quite tiel at the petstore does that mean he general will be a bit quiter?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

And thanks for changing the name of the thread  i realy dont know why i didnt have "Are there quite males" in the first place


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a video of my male singing,  
he does this varying times throughout the day and sometimes I have to politely tell him to shut up but its not that bad 

No problem I was hoping you wouldnt be mad about the title change its just when the titles are straight to the point it helps others who might be searching for a certain question, find threads.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Here is a video of my male singing,
> he does this varying times throughout the day and sometimes I have to politely tell him to shut up but its not that bad
> 
> No problem I was hoping you wouldnt be mad about the title change its just when the titles are straight to the point it helps others who might be searching for a certain question, find threads.


I cant seem to get your video to work. It says its a image and not a video. But its probaly because i dont know how to work it  (i never was good at videos)

And no problem about the title change i used to be a mod on a video game fourm and i remember always changing titles


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh sorry you just click on the picture to get the video to pop up and play


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well my family usaly goes to bed about 11:00 or 12:00 and then wake up any where from 9:00 - 12:00. So does any of your males make noise in the dark? or are they usaly pearty quite when its sleep time?

EDIT: love your male how he runs around chirping


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree that it depends on the Cockatiel — they are CAPABLE of getting loud when they scream (around a 6-7 I would say), or are happy, but like it has been said, a constantly screaming Cockatiel could mean some underlying cause of it happening. 

I have quite a few male Cockatiels, there are those few that are always happily whistling away, they will give the occasional scream too if they hear a wild bird, or one of my other birds when they start going off, but then I have a couple of males who could care less to scream, they will whistle and chirp, but that is about it, they are pretty laid back, and they always have been. I have to add too, I have 2 females that can get really loud, and I mean loud, one of them especially who can scream as loud as 2 of my males at the same time. But again, it really depends on the Cockatiel, if they are placid, you will find they are more laid back and are happy and will be quiet most of the time. (providing they have plenty of toys/things to do and such)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My newest boy is quiet, but i think Luna (my loudest) is teaching him to sing!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Found a video of one of my males, Mishka, screaming. 

Mishka screaming


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

green parakeet said:


> Ok so what would u rate the noise on a chart of 1-10 and if you pick a quite tiel at the petstore does that mean he general will be a bit quiter?


You can't really judge a tiel in mere minutes. Right now, im on opposite ends of the house with closed doors inbetween and I can hear him screaming and whistling.. i think he trying to learn a new song. He definitely rates 10 to me... but honestly, I am so used to the noise that it doesn't even phase me.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My male cockatiel is quiet most of the day. He sings for awhile in the afternoon. He typically freaks out when I get home from work and is loud but that's only because he's excited I'm home. On weekends, if I dare to sleep in, he will flock call until I uncover him. I sleep upstairs. He sleeps downstairs. It's loud enough to wake me. But he doesn't make noise just to make noise. There is always a reason for it- mainly that he wants me to get him. But when my fiance is home alone with him, he says he's usually pretty quiet (but for his afternoon singing  ).


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Question: If lets say he goes to bed at 11:00 at night then the sun comes up at 9:00. His cages will stay dark untill 11:00 in the morning. Now will he make noise at 9:00 because thats when the sun comes up or will he still sleep untill his cage gets light at 11:00?


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

my male used to sing constantly - at 4am when the sun rises (even though he is covered at night) he starts shouting "wakey wakey wakey!" untill you uncover him, but if you dont teach this bad habit you should be fine lol!

My males singing never bothers me or my family (except my sister who hates birds) he has such beautiful tunes that is nice to hear him, the only time he screams is when i leave the house but he stops as soon as i shut the door behind me.

All in all I prefer males, i like noise - i come from a big family so a quiet house is weird to me. 

A bird wakes up at the slightest sign of light, green parakeet, so if the room is dark the bird will sleep, if they see light, forget about it. Its like that in my house anyway so we have a 7pm to 5am bedtime, sun set and sunrise because the room they in lets in a lot of light.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well my plan is to put him in a closet (hopeing to clear it out so its just a empty closet) at night so the sun light shouldnt affect him untill around 11:00 then i will bring him out in the bedroom


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

green parakeet said:


> Question: If lets say he goes to bed at 11:00 at night then the sun comes up at 9:00. His cages will stay dark untill 11:00 in the morning. Now will he make noise at 9:00 because thats when the sun comes up or will he still sleep untill his cage gets light at 11:00?


Depends on the bird... my parakeets and grey are on my schedule... bed time is 12 am and wake up time is 11am. They sleep in even though the sun comes up. I keep them covered for bedtime.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

My 5 month old Misty is a very quiet bird. He loves to whistle the Andy Griffith theme and he talks to his foot. All of this is very pleasant and sweet. He doesn't even make the standard cockatiel call. It's almost like he forgot how it goes, lol. 

My experience with many different kinds of birds is that they will chatter softly and sing when they're happy. They may make a louder call first thing in the morning for a very brief time. It's like they're saying 'good morning' to the world.

I've found that when any bird is squawking loudly it's for a very good reason. He may be injured, he may be receiving an inadequate diet or his cage is too small. A bird will also squawk if he is isolated from everyone for too long a time. Birds are social creatures and need companionship - either from a human or from another bird.

If you provide a proper home, give the proper diet, and interact with your bird he will be a very pleasant companion. It's only when he's deprived of something important in his life that he will be loud.

And, I've had many kinds of birds - from tiny finches and canaries to large macaws and other birds in between. I've also cared for many wild birds that could not be released to the wild due to some injury or domestication. They all follow the pattern I described above.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

green parakeet said:


> Well my plan is to put him in a closet (hopeing to clear it out so its just a empty closet) at night so the sun light shouldnt affect him untill around 11:00 then i will bring him out in the bedroom


That's the worst thing you could do to a bird. Shame on you for even considering such a cruel thing. 

I had worked at a pet store where that was done and several birds died from fright in the closet.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

DesertDweller said:


> That's the worst thing you could do to a bird. Shame on you for even considering such a cruel thing.
> 
> I had worked at a pet store where that was done and several birds died from fright in the closet.


ummm i know alot of people that put there cage in a closet... its the same thing as useing a cover on a cage...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> That's the worst thing you could do to a bird. Shame on you for even considering such a cruel thing.
> 
> I had worked at a pet store where that was done and several birds died from fright in the closet.


There is nothing wrong with putting a bird in the closet for the night to sleep. Its a dark room where there are no windows to let in sunlight. Its a good way to get the full 12hrs needed. Obviously there were other factors to why those birds died, not just because they were in a closet. Such as the night fright was the issue not the closet itself.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

DesertDweller said:


> That's the worst thing you could do to a bird. Shame on you for even considering such a cruel thing.
> 
> I had worked at a pet store where that was done and several birds died from fright in the closet.


There is NOTHING wrong with this. In fact, putting the cage in a closet is what's often recommended to accomplish the long nights treatment. Having a dark, quiet place to sleep is greatly beneficial to the bird. It simulates day/night patterns in nature, and night frights are far less likely when there's no possibility of random noises, or lights such as from passing cars through a window. Of course one must always monitor in case of a night fright -- it's always possible that a 'tiel COULD die from a night fright if it's extreme and not attended to. But being in a closet is not what caused this.

Generally speaking, my female is louder than my male. Not to say that my male can't make quite a lot of noise when he wants to, but he generally doesn't want to. My birds occasionally pitch a fit and call to me in the dark for a few minutes after I've first covered them, but after that they settle down and are quiet all night. If I leave them covered too long in the morning (like if it's a weekend and I'm trying to sleep in) they will sometimes also call for me to come get them up. But it's usually not obscenely early when this happens.


----------

